# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > آموزش: کتاب Crack و تکنیک های نفوذ به نرم افزار

## omidgl

فهرست مطالب 
مقدمه	23
فصل اول	29
مهندسي معكوس چيست؟	29
مكانيك	29
زيست شناسي و نانوتكنولوژي	30
الكترونيك و سخت‌افزار	31
شرايط استفاده و امكانات لازم	32
نمونه‌هايي از كاربردها در رشته نرم‌افزار	32
كشف كدگذاري‌ها و رمزها	32
استفاده در مراجع قانوني	33
مبارزه با ويروس‌ها و كشف نرم‌افزارهاي مخرب	33
تعيير در روند اجرايي و يا ظاهر يك نرم‌افزار	33
طراحي مجدد يك نرم‌افزار	34
مستندسازي يك نرم‌افزار موجود	35
فصل دوم	39
جمع‌آوري اطلاعات اوليه	39
بررسي فايل‌هاي اجرايي به صورت ايستا	39
شناسايي نوع كامپايلر	39
خصوصیات فایل های اجرایی در کامپایلرهای مختلف	40
Visual C++‎‎	41
C++‎‎ Builder و Delphi	41
Visual Basic	41
.NET (..., VB .Net, C#‎‎)	43
نرم افزار PEiD	44
نرم افزار Language 2000	44
بررسي توابع ورودي	45
نرم افزار Dependency Walker	46
بررسي منابع	48
نرم افزار Resource Tuner	49
نرم افزار  Resource Hacker	50
بررسي ساختار فايل‌هاي اجرايي	52
نرم افزار PEView	52
بررسي فعاليت‌هاي فايل‌هاي اجرايي در مرحلة اجرا	53
بررسي جزئيات Process	54
نرم افزار  Process Explorer	55
نرم افزار  Process Viewer	56
بررسي dllها	57
بررسي Threadها (صف هاي دستورات)	58
بررسي فضاي حافظة برنامه	60
بررسي شماره‌هاي دسترسي	61
بررسي فعاليت‌ها در زمينة فايل	63
نرم افزار  File Monitor	63
بررسي فعاليت‌ها در Registry	66
نرم افزار  Registry Monitor	66
بررسي فعاليت‌ها در زمينة ارتباطات شبكه	68
بررسي Connectionهاي مورد استفاده	68
نرم افزار  Netstat	69
بررسي تبادل داده‌ها در شبكه	70
درايورهاي مجازي	71
حالت بي‌قيد (Promiscuous) در كارت‌هاي شبكه	71
Snifferها	73
ابزارهای Libpcap وWinpcap	73
نرم افزار  Ethereal	74
ضبط كردن و مديريت بسته‌هاي مبادله شده	76
بررسي فعاليت‌ها در زمينة پورت‌هاي سخت‌افزاري	81
ناظرهاي سخت‌افزاري	82
ناظرهاي نرم‌افزاري	83
پورت های سریال	83
نرم افزار  Serial Monitor	83
Protocol Analyzer	85
Log File playback	85
پورت های USB	88
نرم افزار  USB Monitor	88
بررسي فراخواني‌هاي توابع API	90
فایل های کتابخانه ای استاندارد ویندوز	90
عمليات بارگذاري و فراخواني توابع API	92
نظارت بر فراخوانی های توابع API	93
نرم افزار API Monitor	93
تعيين فيلتر براي Process ها	93
تعيين فيلترهايي براي توابع API	95
نرم افزار  Smart Check	98
نرم افزار SoftSnoop	103
نظارت بر فراخواني هاي API	104
ايجاد تغييرات در فراخواني‌هاي API	105
فصل سوم	111
بررسي كد	111
Disassembler ها	112
نرم افزار W32Dasm	113
نرم افزار PE Explorer	120
جستجو در كد	121
بررسي ارجاع ها	122
بررسي اشياء VCL	123
استفاده از نماها	125
نرم افزار (IDA Pro) Interactive Disassembler	127
مديريت پروژه	128
جستجو در كد	129
بررسي ارجاع‌ها	134
گراف ها و نمودارها	135
1-  فلوچارت ها	135
2-  نمودار كلي فراخواني ها	137
3- نمودار فراخواني ها از توابع	138
4- نمودار فراخواني هاي انجام شده به وسيله توابع	139
فصل چهارم	143
Decompiler ها	143
C/C++‎‎ Decompliers	143
نرم افزار REC (Reverse Engineering Compiler)	144
JAVA Decompilers	152
نرم افزار DJ JAVA Decompiler (JAD)	152
Visual Basic Decompilers	153
نرم افزار VB Reformer	154
C++‎‎ Builder / Delphi Decopilers	157
نرم افزار DeDe (Delphi Decompiler)	157
.Net  Decompilers	168
فصل پنجم	171
Debugger ها	171
مقدمه	171
نرم افزارOllyDbg	172
شروع عمليات ديباگ	173
اجراي فايل اجرايي در حالت ديباگ	173
اتصال به فايل هاي اجرايي در حين اجرا	175
اجراي توابع داخلي فايل هاي dll در حالت ديباگ	176
پنجره اصلي (CPU window) Olly Dbg	179
نقاط توقف (Breakpoints)	187
نقاط توقف معمولي	187
نقاط توقف شرطي	188
نقاط توقف شرطي همراه با گزارش	191
نقاط توقف براي پروسيجرهاي پنجره	194
نقاط توقف برای دسترسی ها به حافظه	200
نقاط توقف يكبار مصرف براي بلوك‌هاي حافظه	202
نقاط توقف سخت‌افزاري	203
نقاط توقف براي رويدادهاي ديباگ	204
بررسي كد	206
گزينه‌هاي حركت در Disassembler	206
بررسي سلسه مراتبي فراخواني‌هاي انجام شده	208
گزينه‌هاي جستجو	212
    جستجوي رشته‌ها	213
    جستجو براساس يك دستورالعمل	213
    جستجو براساس دنباله‌اي از دستورالعمل‌ها	215
    جستجوي فراخواني‌هاي خارجي انجام شده توسط فايل اجرايي	217
    جستجوي ارجاع‌هاي انجام شده	218
بررسي Threadها	221
بررسي نواحي حافظة برنامه	223
بررسي شماره‌هاي دسترسي	226
بررسي فايل‌هاي dll مورد استفادة برنامه	227
بررسي توابع ورودي و خروجي	233
بررسي فراخواني‌هاي تودرتوي انجام شده	239
كنترل، بررسي و رديابي روند اجرايي	245
اجراي مرحله به مرحله	245
بررسي و كنترل دستورالعمل‌هاي اجرا شده	249
رديابي مراحل اجراي برنامه (Run Trace)	251
فصل ششم	259
ايجاد تغييرات در فايل هاي اجرايي	259
ايجاد تغييرات در منابع	260
تغيير در منابع رشته اي	260
تغيير در منوها	261
تغيير در پنجره‌ها و ديالوگ ها	264
Visual C++‎‎ (ديالوگ هاي استاندارد)	265
Delphi / C++‎‎ Builder	267
Visual Basic	268
اضافه كردن منابع جديد به فايل هاي اجرايي	271
ايجاد تغييرات در مشخصات و ساختار فايل هاي اجرايي	273
تغيير در اطلاعات سرآيندها	273
اضافه كردن dll ها و توابع در ليست توابع ورودي	275
اضافه كرد ن توابع داخلي فايل هاي اجرايي به ليست توابع صادرشده (Export Table)	277
اضافه كردن و يا تغيير section ها در فايل هاي اجرايي	280
ايجاد تغييرات در کدهای فایل های اجرایی	284
ايجاد تغييرات به صورت ايستا	284
ايجاد تغييرات در مراحل اجرا	288
اضافه کردن کدهای جدید به فایل های اجرایی	291
فصل هفتم	299
درك كدهاي اسمبلي	299
سيستم هاي عددي	300
ثبات ها	302
ثبات هاي عمومي	302
ثبات هاي سگمنت	303
ثبات هاي اشاره گر	304
ثبات هاي شاخص	304
Stack	305
آدرس دهي ها در پردازنده هاي 80x86	306
شناسايي ساختارهاي كليدي مورد استفاده در زبان‌هاي سطح بالا	308
شناسایی عملگرهاي رياضي	308
شناسايي عملگر جمع	308
شناسايي عملگر تفريق	310
شناسايي عملگر تقسيم	312
شناسايي عملگر ضرب	314
عملگرهاي  ++ و - -	316
شناسایی رشته‌ها	317
رشته‌هاي C	318
رشته‌هاي پاسكال	319
رشته‌هاي دلفي	319
رشته‌هاي گستردة پاسكال	320
انواع تركيبي	320
شناسایی متغيرهاي محلي	321
آدرس‌دهي متغيرهاي محلي	322
جزئيات پياده‌سازي	324
شناسايي مكانيزم اختصاص حافظه	325
مقداردهي اوليه متغيرهاي محلي	325
اختصاص حافظه به ركوردها و آرايه‌ها	325
ايجاد متغيرهاي  موقت براي ذخيره مقداربازگشتي توابع ونتيجه عبارات محاسباتي	326
حوزة متغيرهاي موقتي	327
شناسایی متغيرهاي سراسري	328
آدرس‌دهي غيرمستقيم متغيرهاي سراسري	328
متغيرهاي ايستا	331
شناسايي حلقه ها‌ي تكرار	332
حلقه‌ها با شرط در ابتدا	333
حلقه‌ها با شرط در انتها	334
حلقه‌ها با شمارشگر	335
شناسایی ساختارهاي كنترلي	338
دستورات IF-THEN-ELSE	338
انواع شرط‌ها	341
دستورات جابه جايي شرطي	345
مقايسه‌هاي بولين	346
ساختار ((Condition)? Do-it: Continue)	346
دستورات Switch-case-break	349
شناسايي آرايه‌ها و اشياء	355
شناسایی توابع	371
شناسايي فراخواني‌ها	372
شناسايي خودكار توابع با استفاده از IDA Pro	376
شناسايي آرگومان‎هاي تابع	380
قراردادهاي فرستادن آرگومان‎ها	380
شناخت تعداد آرگومان‎ها و روش ارسال آنها	382
آدرس دهي آرگومان‎ها در پشته	387
آرگومان‎هاي پيش فرض Default Arguments:	390
مقادير بازگشتي توابع	392
بازگرداندن مقادير با استفاده از عملگر return	392
مقادير بازگشتي از طريق‌ آرگومان‎هاي فرستاده شده با ارجاع	402
بازگرداني مقدار از طريق متغيرهاي سراسري	410
فصل هشتم	417
مقدمه	417
برنامه هاي 32 بيتي	418
مزاياي استفاده از  Macro Assembler	419
اصول برنامه نويسي تحت Windows با ماكرو اسمبلر	423
ايجاد يك برنامه ساده	426
ايجاد يک پنجره ساده	431
نمايش متن	444
ورودی Keyboard	451
ورودی  Mouse	456
منو	461
كنترل هاي فرزند	470
استفاده از DialogBox به عنوان پنجره اصلي برنامه	477
استفاده از DialogBox به عنوان ابزار ورودي / خروجي	490
مديريت حافظه و فايل	499
فايل هاي نگاشت شده به حافظه	512
Process	523
Multithreading	532
شئ Event	540
نحوه ساخت و استفاده از dll ها	546
كنترل هاي عمومي	552
Subclassing	561
Superclassing	568
Bitmap	576
Win32 Debug API (بخش 1)	584
Win32 Debug API(بخش2 )	595
Win32 Debug API  (بخش 3)	604
ساختار فايل هاي اجرايي (بخش1)	609
ساختار فايل هاي اجرايي (بخش 2)	612
ساختار فايل هاي اجرايي (بخش 3)  File Header	620
ساختار فايل هاي اجرايي (بخش 4)  Optional Header	623
ساختار فايل هاي اجرايي (بخش 5)  Section  Table	625
ساختار فايل هاي اجرايي (بخش 6)   Import Table	636
ساختار فايل هاي اجرايي (بخش7)Export Table	654
فصل نهم	659
برنامه نويسی و ايجاد درايورها در ويندوزهای خانواده NT	659
مروري بر معماري ويندوز	659
اجزای اصلی سيستم	659
Device Driver ها در ويندوزهای خانواده NT	662
سطوح درخواست وقفه Interrupt Request Level (IRQL)	663
سرويس ها(Services)	663
(SCM) Service Control Manager	664
برقراری ارتباط با SCM	668
نصب درايور جديد	669
شروع يك درايور	673
حذف يك درايور	673
ساخت چند درايور ساده	675
نحوه كامپايل و ساخت درايورهاي Ring 0	675
يك درايور ساده	676
درايوري براي استفاده از بلندگوي داخلي	679
شروع خودكار درايور	686
دسترسي به CMOS	687
درايوري براي تغيير اجازه‌هاي دسترسي به پورت‌هاي سخت افزاري	688
زير سيستم I/O	700
برنامه كنترلي براي درايور (Virtophys)	701
شي ابزار	707
شي درايور	708
شيء فايل	710
برقراري ارتباط با Device ها	714
كد‌هاي كنترلي I/O	715
تبادل داده‌ها	717
ضميمه	721
مجموعه دستورات 80x86	721


    Linke download cd zamime (updated tools
http://omidgl.persiangig.com/Crack%20Book.rar

    Ebook pdf
http://omidgl.persiangig.com/CrackBook.pdf

----------


## mbzadegan

با این کتاب واقعا گل کاشتید
اگه تیراژ کتاب بجای 2000 تا 20000 تاهم می شد باز هم یک شبه تموم می شد .
Bravo :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## omidgl

> با این کتاب واقعا گل کاشتید
> اگه تیراژ کتاب بجای 2000 تا 20000 تاهم می شد باز هم یک شبه تموم می شد .
> Bravo


مرسی. شما لطف دارید.

----------


## ali190

سلام
لینک دانلود فیلتر شده است
اگر میشه یه جای دیگه آپلود نمائید
یاعلی

----------


## amin1softco

http://hotfile.com/dl/109209596/cc5c...Ebook.rar.html

----------


## omidgl

http://rapidshare.com/#!download|411...book.rar|92425
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZP1GW8QV
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/nab6dlb9t
http://www.zshare.net/download/8751249900052352/
http://uploading.com/files/83c2d43e/Crack.Ebook.rar

----------


## joker

نمیدونم شما خود آقای غلامی هستین یا نه ( که احتمالا نیستید ) ، ولی با عقل جور در نمیاد کسی تمام زحمت خودش را یک شبه بزاره روی اینترنت به صورت رایگان برای دانلود !
کتابی که ناشر داره و حق کپی چرا به راحتی روی اینترنت قرار گرفته ؟ و تاحالا توی این سایت لا اقل که همه مدیرهاش خودشون را برای حق کپی رایت و وارز .و کرک نرم افزارهاشون میکشن هنوز این تاپیک مونده ؟!!!

فقط وقتی بحث حق و حقوق نرم افزارهاست غیرتی میشن و آتیش میگیرن ؟  :کف کرده!:

----------


## omidgl

اگر آدرس ایمیل من رو با آدرس ایمیل درج شده روی کتاب مطابقت بدید متوجه میشید که من امید غلامی مولف این کتاب هستم.

امیدوارم این کار ما باعث بشه که فرهنگ اشتراک علم و اطلاعات بین ما ایرانی ها هم رواج پیدا کند.

----------


## joker

> امیدوارم این کار ما باعث بشه که فرهنگ اشتراک علم و اطلاعات بین ما ایرانی ها هم رواج پیدا کند.


خب چاپ کتاب معنیش همینه که نوشتین ، ولی تا جائی که میدونم وقتی یک کتاب  چاپ میشه حق و حقوقی هم برای ناشر اون کتاب _ انتشارات ناقوس_ به وجود میاد  ،

دیدن ایمیل شما که برای ما ممکن نیست ولی آدرس ایمیل موقع ثبت نام و بعد از آن همیشه قابل تغییر است.
راه بهتری هم هست ، یک سوال ساده : پارسال در اصفهان نمایندگی فروش  محصولاتتون را به کدوم شرکت دادین ؟
اگه جواب سوال بالا را درست دادین بعدش بگین چرا موبایلتون خاموشه ;)

----------


## omidgl

تراشه پویشگر سپاهان

متاسفانه 6 ماهی هست که من خارج از کشور هستم. ولی همیشه جواب ایمیل های رو میدهم.

----------


## joker

همه اینائی که نوشتم با خودم بودم  :خجالت:

----------


## ali190

سلام 
من کماکان با دانلود این کتاب مشکل دارم
همه لینکها متاسفانه فیلتر شده
اگر یمش هبنده رو راهنمایی کنید
اگر امکان معرفی سایت فیلتر شکن در اینجا وجود نداره لطفاً در پیغام خصوصی به من اعلام بفرمائید
یاعلی

----------


## m.soleimani

> سلام 
> من کماکان با دانلود این کتاب مشکل دارم
> همه لینکها متاسفانه فیلتر شده
> اگر یمش هبنده رو راهنمایی کنید
> اگر امکان معرفی سایت فیلتر شکن در اینجا وجود نداره لطفاً در پیغام خصوصی به من اعلام بفرمائید
> یاعلی


دوست عزیز این لینک هنوز فیلتر نشده بجنب که آموزش جالبی هست موفق باشید./

http://hotfile.com/dl/109209596/cc5c...Ebook.rar.html

----------


## ali190

سلام
ای کاش هر فصل این کتاب جدگانه آپلود میشد
اینجوری راحتتر میشد دانلودش کرد
دنلود این کتاب با این حجم بدون استفاده از نرم افزارهای مدیریت دانلود واقعاً سخته
من خودم تا حالا 4 بار این کار رو کردم ، ولی بین 80 تا 90 درصد یک هو دانلود stop میشه و دوباره باید از اول این کار رو تکرار کرد که کا رو خیلی سخت میکنه

----------


## sabloger

سلام استاد گرامی

واقعا کار ارزشمندی کردید!

..........


موفق و شاد و برنامه نویس هستید؟؟؟؟!!!

----------


## majid.alizadeh60

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما فرزندان ایران زمین 
امیدوارم که در هر جای کره خاکی هستید سربلند و پیروز باشید
از ته دل بابت این اثر ارزشمندتون متشکر و سپاسگزارم
من مدتی است که دنبال این اثر ارزشمند بودم اما متاسفانه به دلیل نامعلوم عدم تجدید چاپ این اثر موفق به تهیه آن نبودم
تا بالاخره تونستم یک جلد از این اثر رو تو کتابخانه آستان قدس رضوی مشهد به امانت بگیرم
میخواستم یه نسخه کامل ازش کپی بگیرم تا به طور اتفاقی این تاپیک به چشمم خورد و موفق به دانلود نسخه به مراتب بسیار عالی تر از کپی آن شدم که البته از بزرگواری شما عزیز گرانقدر حاصل گردید
امیدوارم در سایه حق تعالی همیشه پیروز و موفق تز از دیروزتان باشید
 :قلب:

----------


## bamdadd

متاسفانه فرصت نشده که کتابو بخونم 
ولی در حال دانلودش هستم
فهرست کتاب که بسیار جذاب بنظر می آید
خواستم در این پست حسابی از نویسنده کتاب تشکر کنم و از اینکه با بخشندگی تمام کتاب و در اختیار ما گذاشتند قدر دانی کنم.

----------


## joker

دانلود مستقيم كتاب ((کرک و راهــهای نفـوذ به نرم افــزار)) 
http://ecc.ir/other/crack-book.zip

اين فقط كتاب هست ، بدون فايلهاي ضميمه .به حجم 18 مگ ( PDF ) براي اونائي كه مشكل دانلود حجم 88 مگي را دارند

----------


## sara228

[QUOTE=omidgl;1227716]اگر آدرس ایمیل من رو با آدرس ایمیل درج شده روی کتاب مطابقت بدید متوجه میشید که من امید غلامی مولف این کتاب هستم.

امیدوارم این کار ما باعث بشه که فرهنگ اشتراک علم و اطلاعات بین ما ایرانی ها هم رواج پیدا کند.[/QU
من کتابتونو خوندم خیلی عال بود. می شه چند تا سوال بپرسم؟

----------


## xman_1365_x

> من کتابتونو خوندم خیلی عال بود. می شه چند تا سوال بپرسم؟


اگر با نویسنده میخواین در ارتباط باشین
omidgl ذکر کردن به ایمیل هاشون پاسخ میدن! شما هم با ایمیل با ایشان ارتباط برقرار کنید ،فکر نمیکنم به اینجا سر بزنند.

----------


## mohebbi.saeed

فایل هایی که درون کتاب ذکر شده را میتوان جایی یکجا پیدا کرد یا بهتر اون فایل 88 مگا بایتی را یکجا دانلود کرد

----------


## sg.programmer

سلام تشکر
ولی تمام لینک ها فیا...تره میشه یک جای دیگه up  کنید

----------


## psp2004

با نام خدا و سلام

اول از همه سپاس از مولف عزیز که کتاب رو گذاشتن واسه دانلود ....

اگه میشه یه لینک درست حسابی واسه دانلود بزارید که فیلتر نباشه و اگه میشه خود کتاب و فایل های ضمیمه رو جدا جدا آپلود کنید

----------


## omidgl

salam

ba tashakor az doostane gerami

dar hale hazer taghriban tamame site haye file sharing filter hastand
hafteye ayande file ketab va cd e zamime ro dobare upload mikonam

----------


## #Elahe#

> سلام تشکر
> ولی تمام لینک ها فیا...تره میشه یک جای دیگه up  کنید





> با نام خدا و سلام
> 
> اول از همه سپاس از مولف عزیز که کتاب رو گذاشتن واسه دانلود ....
> 
> اگه میشه یه لینک درست حسابی واسه دانلود بزارید که فیلتر نباشه و اگه میشه خود کتاب و فایل های ضمیمه رو جدا جدا آپلود کنید





> salam
> 
> ba tashakor az doostane gerami
> 
> dar hale hazer taghriban tamame site haye file sharing filter hastand
> hafteye ayande file ketab va cd e zamime ro dobare upload mikonam


 لینک مستقیم
http://ecc.ir/other/crack-book.zip

----------


## مرتضی تقدمی

سلام




> لینک مستقیم
> http://ecc.ir/other/crack-book.zip


 اون نسخه 88 مگی که گفتند رو می خوایم.

کماکان منتظر لینک جدید هستیم.
میتونید از http://www.mediafire.com هم استفاده کنید
ممنون

----------


## fireforget5

سلام تمام لینک های بالا برای کتاب پاک شده لطفا لینک جدیدی بزارید با تشکر

----------


## joker

براي كتاب لينك سالمه
http://ecc.ir/other/crack-book.zip

----------


## omidgl

Linke download cd zamime (updated tools
http://omidgl.persiangig.com/Crack%20Book.rar
157 MB

Ebook pdf
http://omidgl.persiangig.com/CrackBook.pdf
18.3 MB

----------


## mahmood0197

آقای غلامی واقعا از شاه کارتون ممنونم.

----------


## Amirturk1

امیدوارم عید با بوسه هایش ،بهار با گلهایش و سال نو با امید هایش ، بر توای مهندس امید غلامی جان عزیز بزرگوار و خانواده محترمتان مبارک باشد.
با سپاس و تشکر از زحمات شما 
امیر ترک 1

----------


## artoor32

لینک pdf پست اول پاک شده

لینک کمکی :

http://artoor32.persiangig.com/crack-book.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/?bmsd5ccgjqhpqc9

----------


## میلاد رئیسی

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت همه دوستان عزیز 

بجز یکی از لینک هایی که در این تاپیک وجود داره (فقط کتاب) بقیه یا فیلتر شدن و یا این که فایل رو حذف کردن توی سرور ... 
توجه کنید که در آدرس زیر هم کتاب و هم فایل های ضمیمه رو به راحتی میتونید دانلود کنید . 

ورود به سایت

----------


## darya69

واقعا کتاب عالیه. ممنون
فقط سوالم اینه که کتابی که گذاشتید همون چاپ 1384 هست؟
چاپ جدیدترشو نمیشه از جایی دانلود کرد
واقعا ممنون از پست عالیتون

----------


## omidgl

چاپ جدید و قدیم کتاب ار نظر محتوا هیچ تفاوتی با هم ندارند

----------


## RAP0631

لینک سالم:
دانلود کتاب

----------

